
The Aluminum Beverage Can (1994) [pdf] - kens
http://www.chymist.com/Aluminum%20can.pdf
======
Luvnit
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUhisi2FBuw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUhisi2FBuw)

~~~
dghughes
My first thought too love the Engineer Guy videos Bill Hammack is cool guy.

------
markbnj
Insights into manufacturing processes that most of us know nothing about, and
the output of which we take for granted on a daily basis, is always
fascinating to me. Thanks for the post.

~~~
jlevy
+1 -- great post.

------
Animats
Although cans are usually drawn, it's possible to blow them, like glass
bottles, or use impact extrusion to make unusual one piece shapes. That's how
aluminum bottles smaller at the opening than the base, or with odd shapes, are
made.[1]

[1] [http://www.cclcontainer.com/decorating-
shaping/shaping/](http://www.cclcontainer.com/decorating-shaping/shaping/)

------
jacquesm
One of the HN members grandfather iirc is responsible for the design of the
tab.

~~~
jacquesm
Finally found it, it was the bottom, not the tab:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8098146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8098146)

------
hammock
A paean to the aluminum industry. No mention at all of the BPA-based polymer
lining, which is critical to product quality and has adverse effects on
health.

~~~
dang
> _A paean to the aluminum industry_

That's unduly dismissive of an article that is primarily about design. On HN
it's better to make substantive comments than dismissive ones.

You have a good point about the polymer lining, but it would be better to make
it informative instead of polarizing. There's no reason we can't all learn
about flanges, rivets, polymer linings _and_ health effects.

~~~
hammock
Nothing undue about it. Paean is not a negative word. "Reynolds Metals
pioneered the contemporary method of production." Are you overeager to read
something else into my comment?

~~~
dang
Any comment taking the form _A paean to the X industry. No mention at all of
controversy Y which makes X look bad_ sounds reductionist to me, at least on
an internet forum. If you didn't mean it that way, I'm sorry! Intention is
hard to read; it would be easier if your comment contained more information.

The idea of using "paean to industry" unironically makes me smile. It seems
quaint now, like those 1950s videos where manly narrators recite triumphant
scripts over footage of conveyor belts.

~~~
hammock
Added more info

